# Rimor arsilicii control panel stress....



## AClarida (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi i have a superbrig 727. We took it out for the first time yesterday.
First off, the AES system trips on 240v and red lights on gas... Though i think ive solved the latter with a clean of the sensor on the gas. 240v still trippin... Then the cp started playing up. Went off and on then crashed.. Reset the rocker, worked again. Disconnected the ehu and ran the fridge on 12v for and hour. Panel shut down.. Got it back on, with ehu.. Battery showing no charge, external connection showing OFF and no eleccy sign.. This continued for a few hours, then off again... Then started the van.. Reset and back on... Then at 7.30..off and no coming back on.. Left it plugged in overnight, didnt switch on this morning.. Switched the rocker, turned on the engine.. BEEP came back on and has been on for 1 1/2 hours... Just gone off again... Arghhhhhh any ideas please


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OH gosh thats does sound problematical. 

I personally can't suggest anything but go back or contact the seller. It might be very simple once explained.


Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

There's some info on arsilicii here (I thought you were being rude at first!) A phone call might get you some useful information. 
http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/arsilicii.php


----------

